# Would like to start weaving



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't have a loom yet but I want to start reading.

Any good "how to" internet links?

Many thanks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've learned most of what I know (not much!!) from books, but I dogpiled 'weaving' and found:

http://familycrafts.about.com/cs/fabricneedlework/a/blweaving1.htm (about as basic as you can get!

http://www.alientravelguide.com/art/weaving/index.htm

http://www.hallnet.com/weave.html

One of the first books about weaving that I enjoy is "Weaving Without a Loom by Veronica Burningham "

Deb Chandler has a great book on weaving also. 

Dang - just got back from Amazon and ordered 4 more book (used) on weaving ...

Hands on Rigid Heddle Weaving (Hands on) - Betty Linn Davenport 

The Weaving, Spinning, and Dyeing Book - Rachel Brown 

The Magic of Handweaving - Sigrid Piroch 

This Is How I Go When I Go Like This: Weaving and Spinning as Metaphor - Linda ollier Ligon (not really a weaving book)


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks so much -I'll get reading!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There is also a Hands on Weaving, as apposed to Hands on Rigid Heddle Weaving Another book that was recommended to me was The Key to Weaving by Mary Black (I think her first name was Mary) 

I have become very fond of a series of books put out by Interweave Press. They are the Companion books. I have the Spinners Companion, the Knitters Companion, and I just got the Weavers Companion. These are small spiral bound books that are meant to be carried with you. They are loaded with a ton of information. New they cost about $20 but you can find then used.


----------

